# Little Two Hearted Lakes, near Tahquamenon Falls



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody fished these? I'm going up to the area in February and haven't settled on a good spot yet, and they look to be fairly promising lakes. Just a little leery about the access/private property issue. 

For Reference:

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SPATIALD...KE_MAPS/LUCE/LITTLE_TWO_HEARTED_LAKE_NO_1.PDF

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SPATIALD...KE_MAPS/LUCE/LITTLE_TWO_HEARTED_LAKE_NO_2.PDF












Red Box = Little Two Hearted Lakes
Blue = Clark Lake area. Fished that last year with no success
Yellow = Base Camp +/- 5nm


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Why mess with em? Head out on whitefish bay for eyes and what else, whitefish. Might want to try pike lake instead ....just saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I've been on Clark and Sheephead....there's small pike on Sheephead. Clark Lake can be accessed via foot from 123, but it's a hike in the winter.

Not sure on the others.

I'd look at the trout lakes closer to Newberry honestly....need a sled though.


----------



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

GuppyII said:


> Why mess with em? Head out on whitefish bay for eyes and what else, whitefish. Might want to try pike lake instead ....just saying.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


never really considered it, i guess. does the bay freeze up well in the winter? from my experience, the shoreline is always those big ice packs that are sitting on the ground with open water beyond them. 

also, pike and perch lakes are on the list 

if you have any other suggestions, i'm certainly open to them. i've only fished up there once, which was last year and we got skunked. i would prefer a place we could drive to at least part way, as i don't like hauling the fish house/gear behind a snowmobile for miles on end. poor minnows :lol:


----------



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

uptracker said:


> I've been on Clark and Sheephead....there's small pike on Sheephead. Clark Lake can be accessed via foot from 123, but it's a hike in the winter.
> 
> Not sure on the others.
> 
> I'd look at the trout lakes closer to Newberry honestly....need a sled though.


yeah ive been on clark lake. went last year. we may or may not have carefully ridden sleds back there 

i was going to try a day or two up there and possibly on betsy, but it's a shot in the dark. the thing about those lakes as they're like 2 miles max from the cabin. the little two hearted lakes look like they wouldnt get much fishing pressure in the summer, and they're right off of 123/500. good contour to them as well to pin the fish down, so i would expect them to be promising. and they're close!

we will have sleds so newberry wont be out of the question. are they called trout lakes or are there just trout in the lakes? :lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Trout in the lakes...do a search of the Master Angler awards.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Emerson is the hot spot right now. Better fishing and easier to get to.


----------



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

Zorba said:


> Emerson is the hot spot right now. Better fishing and easier to get to.


As in the bay south of the Tahq Mouth?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

just out from the mouth of the river. you should see the shacks out from there


----------



## AZO (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok I've driven by there a lot. I recall there being parking by the river on the inland side of the highway. I think tree is a park or road that runs westbound and parallels the tahquamenon if I recall correctly. We should be able to get at least one day there with the easy access, thanks!
I would assume its mostly salmon and whitefish, maybe some trout in the bay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

